# Just bought this pleco, was it mis-labeled?



## Reservoir (Jul 31, 2010)

Yesterday I purchased what was labeled as a "hi-Fin Leopard Pleco." I took it home, let it get settled in the tank and since I've not previously had a pleco before.. I'd like to know if this fish was labeled incorrectly, and if anybody knows what it is?


----------



## Fusion MK (May 25, 2009)

Yes, it is. 

...But where did you get that?!! I've been looking everywhere for one


----------



## Reservoir (Jul 31, 2010)

I purchased it from "Absolutely Fish" in NJ. They have only 1 location that I know about (there could be others I am unaware of) but with 9,000 gallons of tanks.... well it's safe to say they stock a lot of fish! 

They actually have a Pleco that is roughly 1 foot long, and probably weighs a good 2-3 lbs. Just guessing by eye.. but it's really neat to see such a big sucker! Pun intended.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

well, yes it was labeled wrong, but i cannot tell you what it is lol, i had a hifin leapord and it wasnt like that. maybe he coulda told u what it was lol?


----------



## Reservoir (Jul 31, 2010)

I found this while searching..

"_Pterygoplichthys_ _joselimaianus "

All the photos match up to what mine looks like, so I guess it's a pretty common one. "gold spot sailfin pleco"


_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i paid rm 1 for those pleco.very normal here grows to about 3 feet better find a pond once it get's too big
here's what they look like once nearly fully grown.the first is the albino of the species the second is the one in your tank


----------

